
Do you check for cameras before typing in passwords? - keymone
Cameras are everywhere these days. On the streets, in public transport, at workplaces, etc.<p>How paranoid are you about typing in passwords&#x2F;sensitive info knowing that essentially you might be leaking it into the wild?<p>Did anybody research how often people get hacked through this vector?
======
verdverm
I use 2FA and my Android device as a HW key, so not worried as much anymore

